# MBTI Personality Type Test



## Mollerz (Jun 8, 2012)

So today, I got reminded that I took this test a couple of years ago and decided to take it again, but also post here to see how cubers personalities differ. Personality types change frequently for some, so I would like to see how people have changed. If this is your first time doing this test, just post your current type. If you have taken this test before, try and pinpoint when it was taken and post the result of that too. Every year or two should be enough to show any significant personality changes.

The tests aren't super reliable but this one seems to be all right and gives pretty accurate results.

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp

But after that, go google your type. I find you need 3-4 different websites to give you a complete and full description, however, the first link at the end of the humanmetrics, the one that links to typelogic, seems to be sufficient.

To give you a very brief description:

E - Extrovert - You feel rejuvenated and at peace around people, you feel stressed out and restless alone.
I - Introvert - You feel calm and aware by yourself, you feel confused, cluttered, and tired out around people.

N - iNtuition - You understand and comprehend with your mind, what the eyes cannot. You see the big picture much easier.
S - Sensing - You trust and comprehend what your 5 senses give you. You will never miss details, and you are very appreciative of art in most cases.

T - Thinking - You learn things, and replicate, along with associate with hard facts, logic, and the like. 
F - Feeling - You understand, appreciate, and communicate with your feelings, your beliefs, and your ideals.

P - Perceiving - You want to experience what is out there, not a fan of closure, you want to do as much as you can. You may be disorganized, and a big procrastinator.
J - Judging - You want to have closure with as much as you can, finish one thing completely before moving on. Never late for appointments and very organized, you are content with what you have and or know. 


Then, there are the sub categories:

SJ - The Protectors

SP - The Creators

NT - The Intellectuals

NF - The Visionaries

Since those are such broad groups, I won't define them. Physically impossible. Ok, so not really, but that's too much detail for the forum limit to allow.

So get testing!



Spoiler: My Personality Type



ENTJs have a natural tendency to marshall and direct. This may be expressed with the charm and finesse of a world leader or with the insensitivity of a cult leader. The ENTJ requires little encouragement to make a plan. One ENTJ put it this way... "I make these little plans that really don't have any importance to anyone else, and then feel compelled to carry them out." While "compelled" may not describe ENTJs as a group, nevertheless the bent to plan creatively and to make those plans reality is a common theme for NJ types.

ENTJs are often "larger than life" in describing their projects or proposals. This ability may be expressed as salesmanship, story-telling facility or stand-up comedy. In combination with the natural propensity for filibuster, our hero can make it very difficult for the customer to decline. TRADEMARK: -- "I'm really sorry you have to die." (I realize this is an overstatement. However, most Fs and other gentle souls usually chuckle knowingly at this description.)

ENTJs are decisive. They see what needs to be done, and frequently assign roles to their fellows. Few other types can equal their ability to remain resolute in conflict, sending the valiant (and often leading the charge) into the mouth of hell. When challenged, the ENTJ may by reflex become argumentative. Alternatively (s)he may unleash an icy gaze that serves notice: the ENTJ is not one to be trifled with.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2012)

ENFJ

moderately expressed extravert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed judging personality


I consider myself an introvert.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 8, 2012)

INTJ
all scores 85%+ lol


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 8, 2012)

INTP 

slightly expressed introvert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed perceiving personality

seems kinda right tho i consider myself more f an introvert


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 8, 2012)

INTP 

very expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed perceiving personality


I took this test last semester in psych, and my results were about the same.  It was November-ish, I think.


----------



## Escher (Jun 8, 2012)

INFP the last time I did it, though I have too many problems with this test, at least, to really believe it.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 8, 2012)

INTJ.


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2012)

Urgh what a horrible test. Ignoring the fact that Jung's theories in psychology are outdated, this is another one of those horrible tests where the options are often a matter of picking between two choices when neither apply, or both apply. This is a huge problem with all personality testing, and there is a much easier way to find out someone's personality - simply ask them. This why I think it is an area of psychology that should be abandoned.

My result was INTJ, but I already knew that before taking the test. 

Also to the OP: what are you on about personalities changing all the time? I haven't actually seen any research into this matter (and if you are prepared to defend your assertion I expect you to provide evidence), but with my four years of studying psychology giving me an educated guess, I would say that this is a completely false statement to make. People don't just change from being an introvert to being an extrovert, or from being a "thinking" person to being a "feeling" person. The polarities between those classifications would require the person to go through significant life changes. The only cases I have heard of with significant personality changes occurring in people are cases where significant brain damage has occurred, and this certainly does not happen to many people.


----------



## Escher (Jun 10, 2012)

Dene said:


> Urgh what a horrible test. Ignoring the fact that Jung's theories in psychology are outdated, this is another one of those horrible tests where the options are often a matter of picking between two choices when neither apply, or both apply. This is a huge problem with all personality testing, and there is a much easier way to find out someone's personality - simply ask them. This why I think it is an area of psychology that should be abandoned.
> 
> My result was INTJ, but I already knew that before taking the test.
> 
> Also to the OP: what are you on about personalities changing all the time? I haven't actually seen any research into this matter (and if you are prepared to defend your assertion I expect you to provide evidence), but with my four years of studying psychology giving me an educated guess, I would say that this is a completely false statement to make. People don't just change from being an introvert to being an extrovert, or from being a "thinking" person to being a "feeling" person. The polarities between those classifications would require the person to go through significant life changes. The only cases I have heard of with significant personality changes occurring in people are cases where significant brain damage has occurred, and this certainly does not happen to many people.



Changes in results when taking this crappy test, however, I'm sure will be commonplace...

off-topic: What do you think of Lacan, btw? I know psychology/psychoanalysis are fairly different fields but he crops up in semiotics a lot and it makes me angry


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 10, 2012)

INTJ

Seems like there are more INTJ's than normal here.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 10, 2012)

INTP

No surprise. I've taken similar tests before.


----------



## already1329 (Jun 10, 2012)

INTJ.



Yuxuibbs said:


> Seems like there are more INTJ's than normal here.



From Wikipedia: "INTJs are one of the rarest of the sixteen personality types, and account for about 1–4% of the population."


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2012)

Escher said:


> Changes in results when taking this crappy test, however, I'm sure will be commonplace...



Good point. And when you have so many different personality "types" I guess it wouldn't be that hard for one thing or other to come up as different from time to time. 



Escher said:


> off-topic: What do you think of Lacan, btw? I know psychology/psychoanalysis are fairly different fields but he crops up in semiotics a lot and it makes me angry



To be honest I had never heard of him until now  . Looking quickly at his wiki article, it seems like he was a hardcore Freudian. To be honest we did not learn much about Freud and psychoanalysis at my university. I think that sort of thing is a lot bigger in America, but not over here where there is an emphasis on science and less on speculation  

(BTW just to point out, I love Freud, and actually did read his book _The Psychopathology of Everyday Life_ for a class, but that was a class on history of psychology and I chose that book to read).



already1329 said:


> From Wikipedia: "INTJs are one of the rarest of the sixteen personality types, and account for about 1–4% of the population."



So that's what brings all us cubers together. Now we finally know!


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 11, 2012)

ENTP
Strength of the preferences %
22	62	38	11


----------



## Skullush (Jun 14, 2012)

I've taken a few of these before, most of the time I get ENTJ


----------



## Carson (Jun 14, 2012)

Dene said:


> Looking quickly at his wiki article, it seems like he was a hardcore Freudian. To be honest we did not learn much about Freud and psychoanalysis at my university. I think that sort of thing is a lot bigger in America, but not over here where there is an emphasis on science and less on speculation



I have studied Freud at length. His theories are basically seen as ridiculous in the U.S... his "popularity" in American circles is based upon his concept of talk therapy and really getting to know his patients. Unfortunately, any form of psychoanalysis is pretty much cost prohibitive here due to insurance reasons. True psychoanalysis takes month to years and insurance simply will not pay for that. Therapy here tends to be cognitive based and brief (6-10 sessions). Personally, I'm more of a behaviorist.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 14, 2012)

INTP

distinctively expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
very expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## jonlin (Jun 14, 2012)

INTJ.
EDIT: I took the Keisey Temperament test, and I got Idealist.

I knew there was something.
I'm pretty much anti-social unless with family or with cubers.
Everybody else in my school is probably an Extrovert and an Artisian.


----------



## Escher (Jun 14, 2012)

Carson said:


> Personally, I'm more of a behaviorist.



As in BF Skinner? Not a fan


----------



## Aero (Jun 28, 2012)

INTJ


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 28, 2012)

INFJ

Hmm...


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2012)

Escher said:


> As in BF Skinner? Not a fan



That's almost a loaded question. I'm not so much a fan of Skinner as I am of the results of others' continuation of his theories. As far as developmental theory goes, Piaget's is closest to my own opinions.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've always been an INTJ on these things, but this test seems to give me ISTJ. It's only a 1% margin of Sensing over intuition, though.


----------



## conn9 (Jun 29, 2012)

INTJ


----------



## insane569 (Jun 29, 2012)

INTJ.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 29, 2012)

ISFJ
Introvert(44%) Sensing(25%) Feeling(38%) Judging(67%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%) <-- and yet I am a very extravert person
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%) <-- indeed MODERATE
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%) <-- most answers were me planning stuff rather than emotions lol
You have distinctive preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%) <-- I go by what I know and judge accordingly

You have to know that according to some tests I am about half autistic, though you wouldn't say if you didn't know  But I am sure this affects the outcome of this test as I can be very much on one side of the outer spectrum in one situation, and the complete opposite in a similar one, depending.


----------



## Endgame (Jun 29, 2012)

Question #44: "It's essential for you to try things with your own hands"
hehe. 

*INTP* 
Introvert (44%)
iNtuitive (25%)
Thinking (88%)
Perceiving (22%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)

The vocabulary used is far beyond the set I know, therefore I can't really judge this.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 26, 2013)

A quick little bump, I re took the test recently and got an INTJ again. I've taken it 3 times and got the same result on each. All but 1 were over 50%, N was 35%.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 26, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(33%) iNtuitive(88%) Thinking(38%) Judging(33%)


You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
You have _strong_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (88%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 26, 2013)

INFP
Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(50%) Feeling(38%) Perceiving(44)%


You have _distinctive_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)
 


*Introverted iNtuitive Feeling Perceiving* 
by Joe Butt Profile: * INFP*
Revision: 3.0
Date of Revision: 26 Feb 2005

"I remember the first albatross I ever saw. ... At intervals, it arched forth its vast archangel wings, as if to embrace some holy ark. Wondrous flutterings and throbbings shook it. Though bodily unharmed, it uttered cries, as some king's ghost in super natural distress. Through its inexpressible, strange eyes, methought I peeped to secrets not below the heavens. As Abraham before the angels, I bowed myself..." --(Herman Melville, _Moby Dick_)​ INFPs never seem to lose their sense of wonder. One might say they see life through rose-colored glasses. It's as though they live at the edge of a looking-glass world where mundane objects come to life, where flora and fauna take on near-human qualities. 
INFP children often exhibit this in a 'Calvin and Hobbes' fashion, switching from reality to fantasy and back again. With few exceptions, it is the NF child who readily develops imaginary playmates (as with Anne of Green Gables's "bookcase girlfriend"--her own reflection) and whose stuffed animals come to life like the Velveteen Rabbit and the Skin Horse: 
"...Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand..." (the Skin Horse)​ INFPs have the ability to see good in almost anyone or anything. Even for the most unlovable the INFP is wont to have pity.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 26, 2013)

ISFP


----------



## TP (Mar 26, 2013)

> ISTJ
> Introvert(78%) Sensing(1%) Thinking(88%) Judging(78%)
> 
> You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
> ...



Could as well have been INTJ it seems. Pretty sure ISTJ is what I have gotten the two previous times i´ve done this test.


----------



## already1329 (Mar 26, 2013)

INTJ.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2013)

prediction: INTP

result: INTP (78%, 38%, 38%, 11%)


----------



## uniacto (Mar 26, 2013)

ISTJ


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 26, 2013)

here is a screen shot


----------



## Escher (Mar 27, 2013)

Did this again for lolz - INTP: Introvert(44%) iNtuitive(75%) Thinking(25%) Perceiving(22%)

These tests really are dumb. A good 45% of these I could have taken either because the answer to the question is more complex than just 'y/n'.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 27, 2013)

INTJ 4eva. The tests are pretty silly, but just based on the descriptions it's fairly obvious what I am.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2013)

ENFJ again 9 months later.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 28, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(12%) Judging(33%)

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)

That sounds like me, except I'm not sure what "judging" and "perceiving" really mean in this context.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 6, 2013)

INFJ



Spoiler



INFJs are conscientious and value-driven. They seek meaning in relationships, ideas, and events, with an eye toward better understanding themselves and others. Using their intuitive skills, they develop a clear and confident vision, which they then set out to execute, aiming to better the lives of others. Like their INTJ counterparts, INFJs regard problems as opportunities to design and implement creative solutions.[12]
INFJs have been mistaken for extroverts, as they tend to possess multiple personalities due to their complex inner life; however, they are true introverts. INFJs are private individuals who prefer to exercise their influence behind the scenes. Though they are very independent, INFJs are intensely interested in the well-being of others. INFJs prefer one-on-one relationships to large groups. Sensitive and complex, they are adept at understanding complicated issues and driven to resolve differences in a cooperative and creative manner.[3]
INFJs have a rich, vivid inner life that they may be reluctant to share with those around them. Nevertheless, they are congenial in their interactions and perceptive of the emotions of others. Generally well-liked by their peers, they may often be considered close friends and confidants by most other types; however, they are guarded in expressing their own feelings, especially to new people and tend to establish close relationships slowly. INFJs tend to be easily hurt, though they may not reveal (except to their closest companions). INFJs may "silently withdraw as a way of setting limits" rather than expressing their wounded feelings—a behavior that may leave others confused and upset.[13]
INFJs tend to be sensitive, quiet leaders with a great depth of personality. They are intricately, deeply woven, mysterious, highly complex, and often puzzling, even to themselves. They have an orderly view toward the world, but are internally arranged in a complex way that only they can understand. Abstract in communicating, they live in a world of hidden meanings and possibilities. With a natural affinity for art, INFJs tend to be creative and easily inspired, yet they may also do well in the sciences, aided by their intuition.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 9, 2013)

INTJ


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 13, 2013)

According to this online test:
ISTJ
Introvert(78%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(1%) Judging(22%)
But I don't know if I believe this one especially the S. It has a lot fewer questions than the one I did before.

According to the MBTI test I did ten years ago in 2003:
INFP
Introvert(strongly) Intuitive(strongly) Feeling(slightly) Perceiving(slightly)
I think this one was more accurate.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 14, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(44%) iNtuitive(75%) Thinking(88%) Judging(11%)


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 14, 2013)

ESTG
Extrovert( 22%) Sensing( 1%) Thinking (12%) Judging (44%)


----------



## Spaxxy (May 26, 2013)

INTJ
I - 78%
N - 88%
T - 1%
J - 56%


----------



## Lchu613 (May 31, 2013)

I find that all of the descriptions are really broad and generic and could apply to practically anyone.

Is that true?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 1, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(22%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(38%) Judging(17%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (17%)
Why did I do this


----------



## Shantanu Modak (Jun 16, 2013)

did anyone see question 51?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 17, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(75%) Thinking(88%) Judging(44%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 18, 2013)

Just completed the test again nearly a year on, same result again.

Extravert(22%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(100%) Judging(11%)


----------



## KongShou (Jun 18, 2013)

ENTJ

Extravert(44%) iNtuitive(38%) Thinking(12%) Judging(22%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)

bit surprised tbh


----------



## rj (Jun 24, 2013)

ENTP


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(38%) Thinking(38%) Judging(22%)

was INTP last time


----------



## kcl (Jun 24, 2013)

I took one of these a while back and got ENTP or ENTJ. I forget which. I was like half and half for Judging and perceiving.


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 9, 2015)

I know this test is useless, but I like these things.
I'm INTP or INTJ I forget which.


----------



## TDM (Apr 9, 2015)

INTJ
Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(75%) Judging(11%)


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Apr 12, 2015)

INTP


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 12, 2015)

INTJ; got INTP last time I took it. I got 100% introvert, and no more than 50% on any of the other categories.


----------



## Pranav Sindura (Apr 20, 2015)

Just Took the Test, here are my results.....

I am INFJ
Introvert(44%) iNtuitive(12%) Feeling(25%) Judging(11%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm INTJ ... like House XD


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jun 25, 2015)

Istp:v


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 25, 2015)

EITJ.... 


my extrovert was only 1% higher than introvert so they're around the same, which I guess kind od describes me. I can be either depending on the sotuation.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 25, 2015)

Your Type: *INTP*

Introvert (78%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(1%) Perceiving(22%)


You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)

...Well okay.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 1, 2015)

I was INTJ when I took this personality test in English for a poetry project, but now I turned out to be INFJ. Curious.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 10, 2015)

INTJ

Introvert(25%) iNtuitive(47%) Thinking(25%) Judging(16%)
•You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (25%)
•You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (47%)
•You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
•You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (16%)

Such small variations really... Especially for P/J


----------



## rj (Jul 10, 2015)

ESFP. Same as my Girlfriend.

EDIT: And I'm the only one here!


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 10, 2015)

Total tally for personality types:
Extrovert: 8
Introvert: 40

iNtuition: 40
Sensing: 8

Thinking: 39
Feeling: 9

Perceiving: 16
Judging: 32

Thus I conclude that those most likely to post in speedcubing forums are Introverted, iNtuitive, Thinking Judges.


already1329 said:


> From Wikipedia: "INTJs are one of the rarest of the sixteen personality types, and account for about 1–4% of the population."



I think we found what sort of person you are likely to be if you're a cuber... And it sort of makes sense as well.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 11, 2015)

rj said:


> ESFP. Same as my Girlfriend.
> 
> EDIT: And I'm the only one here!



Wow. Well, the majority of people here are INTJs. As far as this test goes, you are the exact opposite of me and most of the rest of us.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2015)

Well at least the test seems to be reliable. I got INTJ again ("distinct" in all except T, which was "strong"). Can't say anything for its validity though...

So many ridiculous questions... "You prefer to read a book than go to a party". Prefer? I've never been to a party. 

Although it is interesting that all the cubers are getting the same result. I wonder if the "test" is fundamentally biased.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 14, 2015)

Dene said:


> So many ridiculous questions... "You prefer to read a book than go to a party". Prefer? I've never been to a party.


That seems like it answers the question as well. All the question seems to be doing is trying to measure introversion/extroversion and thinking/feeling, and never having been to a party points toward being an introverted thinker as well as preferring reading. 

If I could ask, what do you work as? You've mentioned having a psych degree, but not what your job is, and I was curious.


----------

